# A Cross stitch finish ...happy dancing.



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

I finished this tonight. I am so happy.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Flabbergasted.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Omg absolutely gorgeous


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! What a talent you have! That must have taken a great deal of time. It's very, very beautiful!


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

It's a treasure, lots of work, just beautiful


----------



## sue2845 (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful beyond words a lot of work


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! Totally awesome!


----------



## AUcrafter (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I will also be doing the happy dance when I finish my current WIP, a three piece tapestry.

That is so lovely!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is gorgeous!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,i can understand why you are doing a happy dance,very beautiful work.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What type of frame will you chose to set this work of art apart from ordinary? It is beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Now you have to get it framed and hang it in a prominent place in your home....love.y work.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Magnificent &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Thank you very, very much everyone. This is actually a pattern that my sister gave me to do for her. She gave it to me a looooooooooooong time ago. But then after that, she thought it would be a nice idea if I did Christmas stockings for my nieces and nephews. Nine stockings later, I had time to start this piece. Helena (DS) sewed up all the stockings. She also has experience in framing so I will let her do that. This piece had couching which I had never done before. And then the part that had to be couched was first to be corded. And I always knew it had lazy daisies ... and I'm not great at those ...but I am so very happy with the end result. And some time over the last year, I lost the beads ...but not a big problem because I have some beads ...and I could use those.
Again ...thank you ...for all the lovely compliments.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Know you spent a very long time on this work of art! Would love to see it after you frame it, too.
Glenda


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

beautiful. i did the happy dance when i finished the celtic angel for my son inlaw. need to finish one with cats for my daughter, right after i finish knitting a shrug for her for an upcoming wedding in august. she has about 8 more marked in my book for me to do. guess she wants to keep me busy.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

I am speechless! Beautiful!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Aleida said:


> I finished this tonight. I am so happy.


That piece is beyond words. I do hope you use acid free framing to preserve that beauty for a hundred years or more. When I do a big project like that- I make sure it's preserved. 
My nursing alumni has a room in which we have many old items of medicine and nursing. We had a company come in to help us with preservation methods and that's when I became acquainted with acid free.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

NCNeedler said:


> Wow! What a talent you have! That must have taken a great deal of time. It's very, very beautiful!


Very beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovely work, always loved that one.


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

A veritable work of art. That's what I love about cross stitch....it's painting with floss and fabric. Just lovely!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You should be happy dancing; it is gorgeous. Looks like old world tapestry.


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's wonderful; what beautiful work!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

It looks like a painting.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunning, sure to become an heirloom. Many hours of work. Would she fit in an antique oval frame?


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I know how much time this piece took as I used to do counted cross stitch. It's beautiful.


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

It's just beautiful like all your work.ifollow you on another forum as well


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

She's lovely. A lot of work, but worth every stitch.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely! I know how much work went into it, but it was well worth it. Make sure to hang it in a place where it will be seen and admired.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

I just keep coming back to look at your piece of art!!
It is stunning and so much of work!
What kind of fabric did you work your piece on?It does not look like Aida cloth that I am used to with the little squares?


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Lots of work to do this up so well.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Absolutely beautiful,i can understand why you are doing a happy dance,very beautiful work.


I agree. Totally wow! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

that is so beautiful. well done.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Excellent work. I would love for you to show us this beautiful work again when framed.
You have truly created an heirloom.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous! Are you going to have it framed?


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

I know the work involved in this creation.. I did counted cross stitch for many years.. this is absolutely beautiful.. be sure to get it framed and presented in a place of honour. xo ws


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW! It is just WOW!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

So beautiful.
I bet you are happy with all those stitches complete,but definitely worth the effort!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a piece of Art! I know all the work that goes into those pictures. Beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

lovely cross stitch


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Tapraol said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Ditto!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow that's gorgeous. I know the time and effort it takes to create these cross stitch treasures. My last one only took five years lol! Would love to see your lovely lady posted on here in its frame.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh i love it good job so very pretty


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

How beautiful, at first glance I thought it was a painting it's so brilliant.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh My Goodness! That is absolutely beautiful. Something to definitely be proud of.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

exquisite! I used to cross stitch so I can appreciate all the work in this beautiful piece.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Cannot express how beautiful I think this is. Absolutely love it.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't believe it. It is the most gorgeous thing I have seen and I thought my cross stitch was good.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

You should be doing a Happy Dance - that is beautiful.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

You deserve the celebration!! That is quite the work of art!! Great job!! &#128077;&#127995;&#10084;&#65039;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Ookpik (Nov 29, 2013)

Breath taking! What a lovely job you did!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

Very beautiful! I wish I knew how....Don't think I would have the patience to learn, though!


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

It is not difficult. Just making x's with the thread. You have to be able to read a pattern ... and I don't think that is that bad either. I hope to teach my almost 10-year old niece this weekend ...unless it gets too busy with other stuff.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful! The hours you must have in that!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

A beautiful work of art.


----------

